

Ask HN: What advices would you give to dev changing from in-site to remote job? - soroso


======
ramtatatam
When I started using something like the hyperlink below my time management
improved: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/leechblock/)

It is very easy to shift working hours towards afternoon/evening/night - if
you do want to have some family life then I suggest isolating yourself into
separate room during your working hours and making your family aware that 9-5
is when daddy works :-)

------
chazasaur
I just switched to remote work a few months ago... slack has been a lifesaver
for staying connected w/ the team. Totally agree though w/ ramtatatam that you
need a separate space to work WITH A DOOR (my first mistake.)

